# how many mice in a zoozone 2



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I have just got a zoozone 2 its 100cm by 50 cm by 41 cm high. I am wanting to keep 5 does in it will it be ok I know I will have to mesh the top. I am also wanting to know how many you would feel happy to keep in there thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

5 does is good, you could even have a few more.  Depending on how well the group is together, of course.


----------



## CathE. (Oct 12, 2012)

Up to 9-10 would be ok.

I have a 70cm x 45cm cage (can't remeber the height right now but it's c.a. 30cm) and I could have 7-8 girls there (5 living already).


----------

